# Editing techniques or resources?



## manicmike (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not really an aspiring pro, but if I was, editing would be one of the biggest things I need work on. My biggest problem with portraits is the editing side. I can do editing on my non-portrait shots and make them look pretty good, but portraits just need some PP work. I'm curious what your typical editing process is, or what a good resource for portrait editing techniques would be. Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2013)

Professsional Photoshop Portrait Retouching
Professional Portrait Retouching Techniques for Photographers Using Photoshop (Voices That Matter)
Photoshop CS5 Portrait Retouching Advanced Techniques

Become a NAPP member. - $99 a year. Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP


----------



## hirejn (Sep 19, 2013)

KelbyTraining.com, CreativeLive. Most of your work should be done in camera. You can't fix lighting, pose or expression in Photoshop, and there's no Un-Suck filter. Photoshop is for enhancement. There are endless ways to edit but I suggest keeping it simple.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 20, 2013)

hirejn said:


> KelbyTraining.com, CreativeLive. Most of your work should be done in camera. You can't fix lighting, pose or expression in Photoshop, and there's no Un-Suck filter. Photoshop is for enhancement. There are endless ways to edit but I suggest keeping it simple.


+1

they gave you some resources, I'll give you what my editing involves, among the other endless ways:
For zits, scares or similar, it's the clone stamp tool with soft edges. And that is if that person would like to get rid of the imperfection.
For bags under eyes, wrinkles and similar it's the clone stamp tool in lighten mode.
For the even skin tone, the eyes and pretty much everything else it's the curves.
You tube is a free recourse. 
You can always ask a specific question.
And keep in mind what hirejn told you


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2013)

Since NAPP is also owned by Scott Kelby, NAPP members get a substantial discount at KelbyTraining. You can use your NAPP log in to log into KelbyTraining.

For client portrait stuff, I used Imagenomic's Portraiture to do most of the image editing, then a bit of Photoshop. Portraiture saved buttloads of time.

Portraiture - Retouching Plugin for Adobe Photoshop, Photoshop Lightroom and Apple Aperture


----------

